
Building a mobile app. Do it step by step. Literally. There are 3 reasons. - dzedajs
http://marisantons.com/post/23220733569/building-a-mobile-app-do-it-step-by-step-literally
======
VBprogrammer
There is very little that annoys me more than mobile applications, or worse
mobile versions of a website, which are feature crippled. I'm sure it can't
only be me who finds this completely infuriating.

A simple example is not being able to delete a comment on Facebook when you
have second thoughts or need to correct an typo / autocorrect disaster.

~~~
neilparikh
If you're wondering, I found out you can delete comments on facebook for
iPhone. Just slide left on the comment, then click the remove button.

------
georgemcbay
I agree with this article, but nothing said here is really new insight, nor
does any of it apply specifically to mobile. This is basically similar to
loads of other articles written about iterating good software with the
catchphrase "mobile apps" slapped on to it despite the fact that this same
advice applies equally to web apps, desktop apps, etc.

~~~
dzedajs
Yeah, I guess you're right. I just write about stuff that catches my eye in my
day to day work. Lately I've seen so many apps from bussinesses that are just
terrible, that I decided to write about this. Sorry about wasting your time.

